# Aconsejenme sobre pc gamer



## shinseiky (Jun 24, 2009)

buenas quiero complementar mi pc para poder jugar los ultimos juegos de pc , pero necesito mas ram y una tarjeta de video y no se quiero comprarme estas partes no se si estara bien :

mainboard

intel DX58SO 

procesador

intel core i7 -920

ram:

2gb

tarjeta de video :

XFX 1GB GDDR5 HD4870 Ati Radeon 

monitor lcd 19 ":

samsung 933bw

...............que les parece esta buena la maquina que quiero armar ,o le puedo poner otros partes de menor precio y que rinda igual que esta


----------



## capitanp (Jun 24, 2009)

No te olvides las fuente de buena marca y potencia


----------



## shinseiky (Jun 25, 2009)

que tipo de fuente me recominedan y si nesecito refrigeracion liquida o solo coolers


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

si tienen cada pieza su bien disipador y ventilador pues perfecto.
la refrigeracion liquida es mas bien por que hace menos ruido.pero con ventiladores funciona muy bien.
una fuente de unos 700/1000 vatios tiene que irle bien.coje una buena marca que quieras que no por lo menos dan la potencia que dicen.


----------



## shinseiky (Jun 25, 2009)

entonces le pongo solo coolers ,alguna marca de fuente que me puedan recomendar ahh y tambien el gabinete que modelo deberia ser ?


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 25, 2009)

primero las aceleradoras XFX son de Nvidia no de ati

como fuente puedes usar una ANTEC, CORSAIR, Thermaltake, OCZ, Zalman, de unos 1000W reales para alimentar todo lo que quieres. cuesta, pero si quieres un i7 tendras que tener para una fuente de las que te nombre.

como placa te recomiendo una ASUS con ddr3 y triple pci-expres 2.0, no me acuerdo el modelo pero en uanto le pregunte a un amigo que tiene una te digo.

las memorias, puedes comprer  2 OCZ o CORSAIR ddr3 de 2000 MHz de 1GB c/u, es mejor usar 2 de 1GB en dual channel que solo una de 2GB, o dos ddr2 de 1GB @ 1066MHz

aceleradoras por ahora las que mas tiran son las 4890, con 2 en crossfire jugas hasta el 2020

discos es mejor 2 sata en espejo, los de 32MB de cache o superior andan bien

y el i7 no es el mejor micro, un core 2 duo E8500 con OC da la papa
y para el micro que usas un buen siscipador con heat-pipes, los zalman o ASUS  andan de lujo

y gabinete el mas grande y lindo a tu gusto que consigas.

para todo esto se necesita un genroso bolsillo con muchos verdes americanos (u$s)


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

hola me estoy por conseguir una pc con las siguientes caracteristicas: geforce 9500 512 mb, un microprosesador intel core 2 duo e7400, dos gb de ram y una mother asus p5kpl-am queria saber que fuente de poder nesesito para esta pc y si alcanza para correr los juegos de hoy en dia no es nesesario que los corra a las maximas  resolucinoes ni a los maximos graficos solo que los corra y que se puedan jugar bien......
gracias


----------



## shinseiky (Jun 26, 2009)

bien detallada tu respuesta arubaro22 , pero dime si solo quisiera una pc para jugar y que anden bien los juegos como dice treblo , que pc me recomendarias ?'  tu sabes pues una que no salga tan caro y que sea efectiva


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 26, 2009)

jeje te asuste no? tu querias una pc con "POWER" y te la "arme"
mira te recomiendo lo siguiente, la placa que sea ASUS o INTEL (de esas marcas la que te de el bolsillo)
memorias las KINGSTON DDR2 de 1GB@800MHz andan bien de bien y no son caras, de las de marca son las mas economicas que conozco
la aceleradora haz el esfuerzo por la 4870 o 4850 que andan como un cohete
el micro te recomendaria un core2 duo E6550  que no es tan caro y tiene un buen rendimiento
disco uno de marca SAMSUNG, de la capacidad que quieras pero de 32MB de cache (los comunes son de 8MB)
y lo MAS importante es la fuente, nadie le da mucha importancia pero toda nuestra inversion y sacrificio descansa y depende de ella. asi que si te gastas bastante en un equipo, invierte un poquito mas para cuidar toda la inversion y pon una fuente de MARCA (no generica) con unos 500W o 600W estas bien asegurado.
saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 26, 2009)

treblo, la aceleradora es 9500GS o 9500GT?
las GS tiran menos, las GT estan en el medio y las que tiran mas son las GTS. esto es valido para cualquier serie, ya sea 7000, 8000 o 9000 o la que sea


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

Con un buen procesador, bastente RAM (Arriba de 2Gb) y una buena aceleradora tienes para jugar lo que quieras. Tampoco eres muy especifico, si quieres correr Crysis a Full HD vas a necesitar el CrossFire o Nvidia SLI, cualquier tecnologia con mas de dos graficas trabajando es un gran Cohete.

Puedes armarte un sistema Superdecente a base de AMD con un rendimiento CASI igual al Corei7 con menos plata.

No estoy en contra de Intel Pero tambien existe AMD, y esta ultima se defiende.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 26, 2009)

tacatomon, en XP mas de 2GB no sirven para nada. y el AMD tiene que ser X2, los X3 no tiran (rinden) mucho.
 te lo dogo todo por experiencia, hablo porque trabaje en una empresa de informática.


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mira yo entré a la pagina de HP y puedes personalizar tu notebook hasta cierto límite claro, pero lo 
bueno que encontré es que la puedes pedir con un Quad core con 8GB DDR3 y una geforce 1GB DDR3 también y con disco de 7400rpm; vamos que está cara pero para gammers no hay cosas baratas que tengan buen rendimiento!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

Para mi esto es un sistema decente:

Procesador AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 3.2GHz.
ECS A790GXM-AD3, ChipSet AMD 790GX
RAM 4GB 1333MHz DDR3-1333/PC3-10667 La marca que Gustes.
PNY NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275

915 Doláres

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

intel DX58SO
intel core i7 -920
XFX 1GB GDDR5 HD4870 Ati Radeon
RAM 4GB 1333MHz DDR3-1333/PC3-10667 La marca que Gustes.

1086 Doláres

Buena comparativa de precios.

Si queremos economizar un poco, la primera opción viene bien y está para reirse de muchos juegos.
Ahora, si hay dinero como para volverse loco,e puede mejorar más todavia.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 27, 2009)

shinseiky dijo:
			
		

> que tipo de fuente me recominedan y si nesecito refrigeracion liquida o solo coolers


Si vas a overclockear: refigeración líquida.

Si no lo vas a hacer: coolers normalitos.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Para mi esto es un sistema decente:
> 
> Procesador AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 3.2GHz.
> ECS A790GXM-AD3, ChipSet AMD 790GX
> ...


 Ole Ole!!! Buena elección 

Aunque si te digo la verdad prefiero placas base ASUS.

Saludos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 27, 2009)

tacatomon, para empezar no hables de economia cuando estas sugiriendo un i7,  ya he dicho que un core 2duo anda soñado para gamers. 
el E6550 @ 2.33Ghz FSB 1333 MHz L2 4MB anda bien de bien y cuesta 200 verdes
si queres gastar un poco mas un E8400 @ 3.0Ghz FSB 1333MHz L2 6MB, 290
 dolares E8500 @ 3.16Ghz FSB1333 L2 6MB, vale 300 verdes
el i7-920 es de 2.66Ghz FSB 1066Mhz y L2 8MB cuesta 500 verdes
compara los datos y los micros y no me hables de economia.
y 4GB de ram es gastar al santo boton, con lo que ahorras en el micro y las memorias te compras una fuente de calidad para cuidar bien el equipo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

Yo no en NINGÚn Momento sugerí el I7, si lees bien mi post te darás cuenta que lo "unico" que sugerí fue el uso de plataforma AMD, que es 140 dolares mas economica que la que sugirio el dueño del tema SIN sacrificar rendimiento.

Entendistes.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 29, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon, para empezar no hables de economia cuando estas sugiriendo un i7,  ya he dicho que un core 2duo anda soñado para gamers.
> el E6550 @ 2.33Ghz FSB 1333 MHz L2 4MB anda bien de bien y cuesta 200 verdes
> si queres gastar un poco mas un E8400 @ 3.0Ghz FSB 1333MHz L2 6MB, 290
> dolares E8500 @ 3.16Ghz FSB1333 L2 6MB, vale 300 verdes
> ...


Saber sabrás, pero aún te falta mucho por aprender en el loco mundo de la informática.

La gran diferencia que veo es que el core 2 duo son 2 núcleos y el i7 son 4 reales o mas bién 8 virtuales (renace la cotrosa hyper threading) ya que cada núcleo puede manejar dos hilos. Tiene el nuevo juego de instrucciones SSE 4.2 y overclocking "automático". El ancho de banda de memoria que maneja es el triple que la del procesador mas potente de la anterior generación. Según los benchmarks realizados es actualmente el procesador mas potente que existe en el mercado para uso doméstico, superando con creces a los core 2 extreme. El gran problema es su consumo.

En relación calidad/precio creo que tacatomon anda mas acertado.

Dices que 4Gb de ram que es mucho?

GTA 4 pide 2Gb de RAM recomendados.
Crysis 2 igual.
Bioshock igual.
Call of duty 5 otro tanto de lo mismo.
Assasins Creed 3Gb.

Además para windows vista ya son 1 Gb de ram y además los gamers recomiendan añadir 1Gb a mayores para que corran bién fluidos los juegos.

Asustate un poco:
http://argengaming.blogspot.com/2008/10/juegos-con-los-mayores-requerimientos.html

Con todo esto con 4Gb me cuadran las cuentas y se ve bastante justo, 2Gb no.

Aún así me extraña que no se monten todavía comercialmente equipos de 8Gb de RAM.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

yo siempre hable de los 4GB ex XP, en vista es otro tema. sobre los micros de 4 nucleos, aun no estan optimizados todos los juegos para usarlos con ellos. tengo compañeros gamers que tienen maquinas de 3000 verdes, es mas fueron los primeros de Uruguay en enfriar un equipo con nitrogeno liquido.
pasa por http://www.lanparty.com.uy/rank.php
el primero en el rank es un core duo, el segundo son los que te dije que enfriaron con nitrigeno


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 29, 2009)

Con los 140 dolares que sobran al usar "mi configuracion" alcanza para una fuente de buenas prestaciones de unos 600W.

Unleased!, Asus si la banca y muy bien, pero esas por mi ciudad son un ojo de la cara seguro, las que mas rondan baratas son las Gigabyte, y para mi gusto personal MSI de preferencia con Chipset nVIDIA.

Sugerí la ECS por que tiene el chipset 790 totalmente compatible con el AMD II X4 955, aparte de que es economica.

Saludos.


----------



## treblo (Jul 5, 2009)

arubaro22 perdon la tarde respuesta pero me quede sin internet la placa es una geforce 9500 gt 512 mb con las caracteristicas que te puse antes y esta placa alcanza para poder correr los juagos como grid y gta 4 (no es nesesario que corran a los maximos graficos si lo importa es qye sea jugable) gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 6, 2009)

treblo, el grid te lo corre bien, yo tengo una 8500GT de 512 y lo juego asi que no tendras problemas. yo con la 8500 corro el PURE, COD4, TIME SHIFT, DRID y ASSASINS CREED, no al maximo pero los juego bien a 2024x768. revisa esto http://www.gpureview.com  , aqui puedes comparar cualquier grafica con otra para salir de dudas y hacer una buena eleccion en cuanto a rendimiento-precio. lo que tienes que comparar es: reloj del micro, reloj de memoria y ancho de banda de las memorias.
un ejemplo el ancho de banda de la mia es de 12.8GB/seg y el de la 9500 es de 25.6GB/seg, el doble.
yo a la mia le hago un OC y la llevo a 13.6GB/seg y noto la diferencia de rendimiento, imaginate con el doble.

saludos


----------



## treblo (Jul 6, 2009)

genial por la rapida respuesta tenes idea de que poder tiene que ser la fuente? que fuente me recomendas? son muy caras? 
gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

si no le vas a poner un procesador muy grande y con esa tarjeta, mira yo tengo una fuente de 400W que me vino en la maquina y no he tenido problema. mi PC es un GATEWAY GT5238E al que le agregue la 8500GT y una capturadore de TV, y unos ventiladores (para enfriar un poco)


----------



## unleased! (Jul 7, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> sobre los micros de 4 nucleos, aun no estan optimizados todos los juegos para usarlos con ellos.


Si incluyes a todos los juegos como puede ser la era de counter strike 1.6, sacred o CoD 1 claro que no todos están optimizados pero los nuevos de ahora ya aprovechan la posibilidad multinúcleo.



> yo siempre hable de los 4GB ex XP, en vista es otro tema.


Si quieres aprovechar el potencial de los nuevos procesadores tienes que tener un S.O. Vista ultimate, una distro linux acorde o Windows 7 porque XP _no soporta instrucciones en 64bits_. Es como si en XP instalas 8Gb de RAM, mas de la mitad de la memoria la ignora. Hay la edición de XP 64bits pero es un mero parche, no saca mucho rendimiento.



> tengo compañeros gamers que tienen maquinas de 3000 verdes, es mas fueron los primeros de Uruguay en enfriar un equipo con nitrogeno liquido.
> pasa por http://www.lanparty.com.uy/rank.php
> el primero en el rank es un core duo, el segundo son los que te dije que enfriaron con nitrigeno


 En pruebas de overclockeros como la que pusistes entra en juego mas cosas como la placa base, la memoria, chipset... no solo el procesador.

Si tomasemos la tabla como referencia para decir que el core 2 duo es mejor que el i7, como es posible que "yoquieropc" y "SEndero Luminoso" (teniendo el mismo procesador que el que quedó 1º) quedasen en 4º y 5º lugar por detrás de los i7?

Como es que "Dr. Manhattan" quedase en 8º lugar teniendo un i7 igual a los que quedaron 2º y 3º lugar?





> disco uno de marca SAMSUNG, de la capacidad que quieras pero de 32MB de cache (los comunes son de 8MB)


Hummm, a mi los samsung, no se, tienen buen rendimiento pero a mi parecer creo que duran mucho menos  

Yo uso seagate que es una de los mas baratos y muy duraderos. Un disco duro que tengo de hace 8 años confirma su larga vida.

También me hablaron bién de western digital...



			
				forwin98 dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo entré a la pagina de HP y puedes personalizar tu notebook hasta cierto límite claro, pero lo
> bueno que encontré es que la puedes pedir con un Quad core con 8GB DDR3 y una geforce 1GB DDR3 también y con disco de 7400rpm; vamos que está cara pero para gammers no hay cosas baratas que tengan buen rendimiento!


Si solo lo quieres para jugar mejor comprate una torre que te sale mas barato y, si tienes una avería y no está en garantía no te saldrá en un ojo de la cara.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

veo una placa ASUS, un par de memorias en dual channel, la aceleradora me juego que es NVIDIA por el color, tal vez AGP por el tamaño de las memorias y un gabinete al parecer eurocase


----------



## treblo (Jul 8, 2009)

Genial gracias por la respuestas supongo que lo que necesito es una fuente maso menos de 500 520 watts maso menos por la placa que es lo que pide creo muchas gracias por los consejos cuando la consiga comento como me fue saludos y suerte


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> veo una placa ASUS, un par de memorias en dual channel, la aceleradora me juego que es NVIDIA por el color, tal vez AGP por el tamaño de las memorias y un gabinete al parecer eurocase


Solo fallastes en la gráfica pero si, a simple vista se confunde con una Nvidia.

La placa es una asus P4v800D-X.
Dos memorias kingston de 512 cada una en dual channel.
Grafica Ati radeon 9600XT de 256Mb (AGP 8X)
P4 a 2.66GHz (subido a 2.8GHz)
Un disco duro IDE de 160Gb, otro SATA de 500Gb y a veces otro IDE de 80Gb.
La carcasa la verdad que no se de que marca es, la vi en la tienda, me gustó y la compré. Lo mejor de ella es que tiene agujeros grandes de ventilación por lo que la temperatura no es un problema.
El pobre ya tiene algún que otro añito pero va tirando bién. Corre a full el need for speed carbon y en nivel alto (no full, hay que bajar el antialias) el CoD 4 modern warfare. Aún no lo he probado con el GTA 4 pero en el san andreas se ve espectacular.

saludos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

no anduve tan mal, ya que estamos en el tema los invito a pasar por el tema que he creado, se trata del modding y muestras pc, ahi pueden poner fotos de sus maquinas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about35302.html

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 18, 2010)

Solo quiero una maquina que pueda dedenpeÑarse bien en juegos en red para negocio"cabina de internet"


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 18, 2010)

arubaro22 dijo:


> primero las aceleradoras XFX son de Nvidia no de ati


 
XFX es marca de un fabricante de tarjetas gráficas, NVidia y ATI son fabricantes de chips gráficos. XFX (y algunos otros) fabrica aceleradoras con chips de ambas marcas.
Sin ofender arubaro22, esto no se le debería pasar por alto a alguien que "trabajó en una empresa de informática".

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 7, 2010)

yo creo que a estas fechas shinseiky habra comprado cu computadora mas bien seria bueno que nos diga con que caracteristicas compro por fin su pc


----------

